# 2 TB Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe SSD's are $229.99 with free shipping right now on Newegg



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 24, 2021)

Newegg has a nice deal on a great SSD right now. The 2 TB Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe is $229.99 with free shipping. Limit 3 per customer, I picked up one, since it's a great price for an SSD with both SLC and DRAM cache.

There are also great prices on some other 2 TB SSD's, even as low as $159.99 for a pretty decent one (the Crucial P2, or $169.99 for an Intel 660P).

Add a single-drive external Thunderbolt enclosure, and for $250-$300, you'll have a great 2 TB external SSD for around the same price (or even less) as a regular USB 3.2 Gen 2 external drive, but with better performance.

For 27" iMac owners, there is also a 64 GB (2 x 32 GB) memory kit for $179.99.


----------



## Paulogic (Nov 25, 2021)

Seems this promo is al around, even in Europe. I payed 184,9 € for the Evo and
74,9 € for an Envoy Express TB3 enclorue. Thats 259,8 € for a set. Works super as
mentioned in another thread.






OWC Envoy Express TB3 externe behuizing Thunderbolt 3


De Envoy Express TB3 is een Thunderbolt 3-behuizing voor een M.2 NVMe SSD. Het is klein van formaat, dus perfect voor het kantoor van vandaag, of h...




www.alternate.be









__





Samsung 970 EVO Plus, 2 TB SSD Zwart, MZ-V7S2T0BW, PCIe Gen 3 x4, M.2 2280


De 970 EVO Plus van Samsung heeft een opslagcapaciteit van 2 TB. Deze M.2 SSD heeft een leessnelheid van 3500 MB/sec en een schrijfsnelheid van 330...




www.alternate.be


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm currently resisting the urge to buy a second one. I've already ordered one of these, either this is end of generation and they're about to release price cuts across the board along with a new lineup and I've made a mistake buying one or this is genuinely one of the best SSD sales in a long time.

as far as I know it's only MLC by the way. Better than anything else in the price range at least.


----------



## Paulogic (Nov 29, 2021)

There is a 980 Evo Pro, but in that specific enclosure and with TB3, there wouldn't have
been any difference in speed. Limits of encasing and TB3


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Seems this promo is al around, even in Europe. I payed 184,9 € for the Evo and
> 74,9 € for an Envoy Express TB3 enclorue. Thats 259,8 € for a set. Works super as
> mentioned in another thread.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's exactly what i bought as well. Got the SSD delivered on Friday, and just got the enclosure delivered today. Read speeds of just a hair under 1600 MB/s in the Blackmagic speed test, 3x faster than my T5's. Obviously not as fast as my iMac's internal SSD, but definitely still a great combo.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2021)

timbit2006 said:


> as far as I know it's only MLC by the way. Better than anything else in the price range at least.


There is no dedicated SLC cache, but it uses a portion (if the drive is not completely full of course) as SLC for caching.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2022)

Please forgive my ignorance, but why would one choose the samsung over an Inland Platinum 2TB SSD NVMe drive for $179? 


Besides being a name brand, what makes the samsung worth the extra $$? In general, any advice on comparing SSD’s like these? I’m looking for a 2TB NVMe drive for sample streaming on a Thunderbolt 3 Mac. And while I’m posting, and suggestions of a good but inexpensive thunderbolt enclosure? Would something like this work well? 


Or do I need something that states “thunderbolt 3” like this?


Thank you very much for any advice you can share. Trying to find the best bang for the buck and getting confused and frustrated.


----------



## KEM (Jan 1, 2022)

Bought one myself awhile ago but haven’t started using it yet, I tried cloning my current drive over to it so I could use it as a boot drive but that wasn’t working for some reason, so now it’s just going to be used as extra storage


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 30, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> I'm currently resisting the urge to buy a second one. I've already ordered one of these, either this is end of generation *and they're about to release price cuts across the board along with a new lineup* and I've made a mistake buying one or this is genuinely one of the best SSD sales in a long time.











SAMSUNG 970 EVO PLUS M.2 2280 2TB PCIe Internal SSD - Newegg.com


Buy SAMSUNG 970 EVO PLUS M.2 2280 2TB PCIe Gen 3.0 x4, NVMe 1.3 V-NAND 3-bit MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-V7S2T0B/AM with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.ca




So its back to this sale price but there's something else, the MSRP is now 289.99, it was something like 450 when I bought it. Really it was only 13% savings.
My pricing is in Canadian Bucks of course.


----------

